# My prized possesion



## Tony14 (Apr 18, 2006)

This is an unlisted blob top from a local brewery. It dates from 1900-1910 and held weiss beer. The listed version of this guy doesnt have the & sons embossed on it. Enjoy[]


----------



## Andy4707 (Apr 18, 2006)

nice find, that is a really nice bottle


----------



## capsoda (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice one Tony. I got the other one.


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 18, 2006)

Do you really? Can i see a pic?


----------



## capsoda (Apr 18, 2006)

Hey Tony, I thought it was on a shelf in the living room but it's boxed up and in storage.

 I do have this John Graff that Steven sent me in it's place.
 I will try to locate the bov it's in and post a pic.


----------



## bubbas dad (Apr 19, 2006)

both bottles are very nice. i have a graffs althought in very good shape. thats the first amber mug base i've seen.


----------



## Andy4707 (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey capsoda i think i have the same John Graf bottle.


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 19, 2006)

I think its the only fond du lac bottler who used mug bases. Even on the newer crown tops from this bottler have 10 sided mug bases. I found a shard from this bottle the week before i dug it and i told anrew that that bottle was my goal to dig then a week later i was digging by myself and i had a small tunnel going. I hit the top of it and this guy rolled out[] I couldnt believe it. Same day i dug my first ss coke.[]


----------



## capsoda (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Tony, When you dig a few more ss cokes I need one from up your way.


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Warren unfortunately mines not local its a louisville, but if i find 2 local ones this summer ill keep you in mind[]


----------



## Tony14 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey Warren, Still waitin for that pic, In the meantime heres another semi-local blob. This ones worth about $50. Its embossed W.F Martin Kenosha Wis.


----------



## capsoda (Apr 30, 2006)

Nice bottle Tony. Been workin 12s day after day for my bro and it doesn't give me much time to look being I have a thousand or so bottles at least but I will look.


----------



## Tony14 (May 1, 2006)

Ok, good luck in findin it[]


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 15, 2006)

Heres another one of my prized possesions. Dana & Worm Fond du Lac Wis. This is the only one of these i have ever seen or heard about.


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 15, 2006)

I know this is an old post but heres a better pic of that wf martin blob.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Tony, I finally found mine and it was broken into a billion pieces. It was in a box of bottles that got knocked over and about half got broken. Nothing too valuable in there luckely. Still a bummer. Got to get them out of my shop.


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh man that sux...at least it wasnt anything super rare.


----------



## bttlmark (Oct 16, 2006)

Dana & Worm,,,what a strange name


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 18, 2006)

I know! I didnt beleive it but the drugstore is still open under the same name on main street[]


----------

